# Canopy/bimini on a jon boat???



## vlcmstn105 (Jul 4, 2013)

got absolutely friiiieeeedddd fishin today and had to cut my fishing short. tryin to think of a rig to make a canopy on the back half using the oar lock holes an prob drill a couple holes on the back. any pics or ideas would be helpful


----------



## vlcmstn105 (Jul 4, 2013)

or to keep it simple what do you all do to keep from getting cooked on the water? this kid is desperate for ideas hahaha im a fair skinned guy but i fish frequently so whatever i can do to keep prevent days like today


----------



## marshman (Jul 4, 2013)

im planning to put one on mine....ive never had one on a fishing boat... but when i wanna take the girlfriend or my daughter fishing or just boat riding i think it would be pretty cool to put the canopy up.... 

on another post i saw a siggestion of putting a beach umbrella in a rod holder....i think thats a pretty good idea but im gonna try and go with a fold down canopy i think....


----------



## Scott1298 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nothing money can't fix: https://www.basspro.com/Attwood-2Bow-Bimini-Tops/product/16122/ I just worry about it interfering with my "fishing area"... and the money. Plus there would be a fight about who gets to sit under it.

I saw this on Swamp People and think this would give a guy more room to fish. If you do it post pics  And why do the corners of the "wing" not dip at the front due to the single post :?:


----------



## vlcmstn105 (Jul 4, 2013)

yea same something as simple as 4 poles and some fabric on top im gonna try a few things out and post some pics for some insight because as far as my research goes i havent found much. i want to be able to take it off/on on the water so its gotta fold up or just be compact


----------



## vlcmstn105 (Jul 4, 2013)

WOW!! thats exactly what i need. i can fabricate all that for cheap i just needed a pic for a visual on a somewhat rigid frame. plus making it myself i know it will fit perfectly thanks man


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 4, 2013)

Best to just go fishing as the sun sets. Round here once the sun hits the trees, fishing's a breeze. 

Usually I'll aim to be on the water around 6-7pm, maybe a little earlier if I'm going to hit the swimming hole before fishing. Top water and cranks turn on once the sun hits the tree lines along the bank and it only get better as it gets dark. Off the water by 10pm if the jitter bugs and torpedoes aren't working well.


----------



## vlcmstn105 (Jul 4, 2013)

thats true i like to drink for a few hours on the water though ahahahaha also on night fishing ive never done it but always wanted to any specific lights? would like to gets a few hours on a 12v batt if possible im not the most electrical savvy. but so many times ive been fishing and just wondered what the fishing is like when i leave the lakes at 9pm


----------



## Scott1298 (Jul 4, 2013)

If you can build a bimini, you can probably figure out how to use the leftover material to build a 36"+ (above your nav lights) high white aft light. I thought long and hard about using this Superflux 4 chip led on top of a pvc pipe https://www.oznium.com/marine-led-floodlight, instead I used a couple on the floor of the boat (see link) and you'll need a red (port) and green (starboard) on the bow. Looks like you're sitting on a jon boat, I just used colored license plate leds from this site for the red/green navigation lights https://www.oznium.com/motorcycle-led-bolt. Total cost with shipping for the 3 lights would be about $15.


----------



## overboard (Jul 5, 2013)

I know a guy that has a bimini top on his 1448 Lowe. He had to fab. some stuff for the brackets to mount on. Part of the back of the boat is not covered by it, so you can stand up to cast etc. You may have to modify some of the hardware to get it to fit, but it can be done.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a bimini on my 1448, the two bow hurricane model from cabelas. One of the best additions I put on the boat. I like the two bow model because it's short, the front half of the boat stays open. IMO, this was the way to go over a home brew model that costs just about as much as the store bought, plus, it takes the pounding of being left on the boat all year (I keep it on in the boot).


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 5, 2013)

Re - fishing at night. I went with green lights as the bugs don't seem to be attracted to them as much. The largest trick is controlling the glare so it doesn't affect your vision as much while giving enough light to be safe. 

This is my boat set up for catfishing. I bait off the front deck, have my guest in the middle behind the console tending the rods and the kid will be on the rear deck dealing with the catch. We try to keep 4 rods in the water and set a single anchor off the bow with a tender line going to the rear to angle the boat into the current and fish off the port side downstream. It works surprisingly well.







After getting drenched the last time we went out I'm thinking about a quicky shelter 6' x 8' tarp with a couple poles using the rod holders as bases. Still just thoughts for now. The bimini on my old glass ski boat was great to cat fish from under.


----------



## marshman (Jul 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321239#p321239 said:


> Scott1298 » 04 Jul 2013, 21:02[/url]"]Nothing money can't fix: https://www.basspro.com/Attwood-2Bow-Bimini-Tops/product/16122/ I just worry about it interfering with my "fishing area"... and the money. Plus there would be a fight about who gets to sit under it.
> 
> I saw this on Swamp People and think this would give a guy more room to fish. If you do it post pics  And why do the corners of the "wing" not dip at the front due to the single post :?:




those are very common down here on the lafitte skiffs used for crabbing and shrimping... the front edge of the tarp has a stfiffner that is attached to a kingpost(i guess thats the right word), and then you pull the tarp tight to the back posts with turnbuckles... the front will teeter side to side a little but not much...

thanks for showing that...they are a common sight down here but i never thought of doing a top like that...i have an idea now...


----------



## vlcmstn105 (Jul 5, 2013)

Duuuuude that boat is siiiiiick what's your battery situation for that? How long does it last?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321301#p321301 said:


> vlcmstn105 » Today, 17:34[/url]"]Duuuuude that boat is siiiiiick what's your battery situation for that? How long does it last?



Single marine battery does everything. Lights are LED and there's no real drain. My engine does charge but I only run for 20 minutes or so each trip, troll some and usually get 4-5 trips out of a charge.


----------



## vlcmstn105 (Jul 5, 2013)

yea i wasnt thinkin about that kinda dumb of me but yea man at the very least it looks freakin awesome hahaha i just have 1 24v and a 30lb thrust minn kota but yea leds are the way to go i guess?


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Jul 5, 2013)

First few time I took my boat out I didn't have a top and regretted it. We baked in the sun! It wasn't long before I ordered an Bimini top for mine.......The only thing I have done to it, was add an electric bilge pump. I had a manual pump and it is a dry boat but just thought it would be cool to have one in it.
On a calm day it will do almost 25mph with me and the dog in it.........

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880
As it is now.....




No top........








At Lake Saguaro with the new dog for the first time a month or two ago....



















Yea I stuck a stereo in it............


----------



## Scott1298 (Jul 6, 2013)

"thanks for showing that...they are a common sight down here but i never thought of doing a top like that...i have an idea now..."

If you figure something out, let me know what size posts you use, and post some pictures... I could rivet some brackets in the 2' gap between the benches at the back, insert posts, add a kingpost in front of the middle bench the same way, customize a tarp/canopy, and voila I'd have a 10' canopy I can still handle a rod under!


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jul 7, 2013)

I know what you mean by frying in the sun, the heat here in Texas can be murder. I made a folding top for mine, it mounts on the center console.


----------

